# Coyote carcass



## psebowhunter (Jan 29, 2009)

What do you guys do with the all skinned carcass of coyote when done with it. Trash, buried it, or what? Going hunting Saturday and want to know. Thanks


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Bait pile for future yotes?!


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

You'll have it just in time for the Christmas feast then.:corkysm55


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

My dadjust digs a big hole and throws all his carcass in it through the fall/winter. In the spring fills it in. In the fall digs another hole. I used to make $5 digging that thing when is was little. Always had to did till i couldnt see out of it....


----------



## psebowhunter (Jan 29, 2009)

I see 129 people viewed this post and only 3 responed. I thought I would get more input. I am a new coyote hunter, so I guess I will throw my carcass back in woods.


----------



## wildlife chaser (Mar 4, 2005)

i'm putting all my carcass in 55 gal. barrels fill about half full and fill with water until carcass covered and going to let them rot. then in the spring i'm going to use the liquid cut with more water (1 to 5 mix) as fertalizer to feed my hay fields. used liquid fish last year that we bought so thought this might do the same thing. going to try it to see.


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Stack them up and shoot more yotes off of them.  That or make some coyote jerky.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I have a spot just for carcasses and put them all out in the "boneyard" in the back field. It only just occurred to me to put my game cam on it to see who is visiting.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

psebowhunter said:


> I see 129 people viewed this post and only 3 responed. I thought I would get more input. I am a new coyote hunter, so I guess I will throw my carcass back in woods.


Start throwing them on door steps and see if you get more responces:evilsmile


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

My coyote and **** carcasses go into garbage bags and end up in the landfill.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

I try to give mine back to mother nature. What I don't use for bait I bury under brush and leaves out of sight,away from roads and parking areas.
Next to thieves one of my biggest pet peeves are lazy slobs dumping butchered deer and skinned carcasses along the back roads in plain sight of the public.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

Fur-minator said:


> My coyote and **** carcasses go into garbage bags and end up in the landfill.



Same here. The city I live in issued me a garbage can that is bigger than the back of my truck. They have one of those trucks that picks it up and dumps it in, so weight isn't an issue. I just bag the *****, or if it's a yote I bag it from both ends and put it in the can.

Now I have skinned a yote and disposed of the carcass in the woods, but I was hunting in the UP and about 17 miles from anywhere and without any other means of disposal.


----------

